# Beating Heart Candy Bowl



## CanKenMakeIt (Oct 22, 2015)

Make a Beating Heart Candy Bowl with LED's and an Arduino.

http://www.cankenmakeit.com/2015/10/make-beating-heart-candy-bowl-for.html


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is so clever, likey, likey


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

[email protected] the comments about sharing the video like the one in "The Ring" and teenagers in no costume with a pillowcase:jol:

Nicely done! I see you had some frustrations along the way, but it seems to have been worth it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Awesome prop.


----------



## CanKenMakeIt (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone. There are always frustrations along the way, but I'm sure all of you know that making things is just continuous problem solving.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Cool Idea!

I was hoping you would have made it where the candy would move with the heart beat, like something was in there pushing the candy up like a real heart.


----------



## CanKenMakeIt (Oct 22, 2015)

Interesting, You would need some sort of flexible membrane and perhaps a servo motor.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

CanKenMakeIt said:


> Interesting, You would need some sort of flexible membrane and perhaps a servo motor.


That's what I was thinking. Maybe a translucent white rubber sheet. Or maybe you could take Silicone and smooth it out on aluminum foil or wax paper. Now, get to work on that.


----------

